# How accurate is nub theory at 15 weeks?



## ClaRav

Hey I've got my first scan on Friday I think I'll be around 15 weeks .. so excited hoping to get some nun shots! Is the nub theory still accurate around this gestation? With ny first baby the nub was correctly guessed at 13+5.. I will be posting my pics on here on Friday :) x


----------



## pinkribbon

At 15 weeks it won't be so much of a nub anymore, more forming penis or shrinking clitoris.


----------



## ClaRav

Oh okay thanks, soo sorry if I'm sounding dumb but does that mean that it's unlikely there will be a nub on any pictures I get or would it still be possible to see something there to be able to guess x thanks


----------



## Lightning2

I know there is a "fetal photo" type place in my area that advertises gender scan at 14 weeks. I would just say, "I'm not going to hold you to it if you're wrong, but can you check and make your best educated guess?" I think by 15 weeks most should be able to make a guess with at least 70% accuracy?.....


----------



## pinkribbon

ClaRav said:


> Oh okay thanks, soo sorry if I'm sounding dumb but does that mean that it's unlikely there will be a nub on any pictures I get or would it still be possible to see something there to be able to guess x thanks

There will still be something there, but it won't be so much of a nub like it is at 12 weeks. For boys the nub grows into a penis, and for a girl the nub shrinks into the clitoris. So if you can imagine at 15 weeks it's still either growing out or shrinking in, does that make sense? At 15 weeks you'd be able to make an educated guess but bits won't be completely done forming.


----------

